# Road Numbers?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I was reading ths artical in TRAINS MAGAZINE about up grading and rebuilding 10 diesels. The last line in the artical says Road Numbers Yet to be determined.

Do road numbers have to change?

I can see of a engine is sold to another rail road.

But Why for a Upgrade or Rebuild?

It is mandatory that you change road numbers for upgrades and or rebuilds?

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No, not mandatory, but many roads do. When the rebuild makes it a different class, then, it's usual to renumber. Most railroads keep all locos in one class in a group of numbers. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

There was, of course, the Alaskan railroad that numbered their one loco "3" because they were applying for something that required 2 or more locos. They just hoped nobody noticed that 1 and 2 never showed up. 

From one of Ron Simpson's cool history posts.


----------

